# rig trip wednesday lookinhg for 1/2 anglers



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

going out mid week out of bayou chico 11:00am on wednesday coming back Thursdaytrolling/jigging/sword fishing, looking for 1 or two. Text me 341 7166


----------



## mackeral68 (Apr 5, 2011)

How far is that from Gulf Breeze?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Let me know how it went Frenchy!


----------

